# Hello to All!



## snyderfamily4

My name is Melanie and I just turned 29. DH is 29 as well. We have two wonderful boys 4yr and 19mo. I've had 1 miscarriage as well. =( 

We are anxiously awaiting our 18mo to start sleeping through the night before we try for another baby, but my husband really wants to try again for a daughter. lol Unfortunately... =( I've been diagnosed with Hyperemesis Gravidarum for all 3 pregnancies, so lo sleeping through the night is important for my comfort and health.

Last month DH and I got a little impatient and here I am in the 2WW. :dohh: Normally I would say there is no chance I'm pregnant from the slight carelessness.... but I've been having some symptoms so we'll just have to wait and see. :shrug:

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum! Hope your LO starts sleeping through soon <3 we endured 2.5 years with my son waking through the night, it was horrible!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Melanie

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## snyderfamily4

Thanks for the welcome laddies. =)

Vickie, that is not what I wanted to hear right now. Haha congratulations on surviving though. This is defiantly a difficult road to be on. My poor husband decided he was going to put a stop to it over the past few nights. He's been up to lo 5-6 times a night trying to get him back to sleep in his crib without me nursing him. So far no change besides a zombie husband. The poor guy gets up at 5am for work. 

When I try to get lo back to sleep it never works because he just expects to be nursed and is very stubborn. May I ask if you did anything particular or did he just do it by himself.


----------



## Vickie

Nothing particularly worked for our son unfortunately. He only started to consistently sleeping through the night after we stopped naps all together (yep at 2.5 but we were absolutely desperate by that time!). We think a lot of our issues with his sleep were related to the fact that his sister began school 3 months after he was born and he was sick quite often. Also every single sleep regression you could hit he did :nope:

We did move him out of our room at 16 months and into a room with DD (we had put it off as he woke so much but finally just did it and he only woke 2-3 times per night rather than hourly)

Sorry :hugs: I do understand how hard it is! I have no idea how we made it through those years. Now when the kid(s) have a bad night I feel like a zombie


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

welcome :D


----------

